# Fiat Ducato Side Door Seal Fault



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just when life was getting boring, all recalls done, Scuttle sealed, Engine cover fitted when I noticed the side door seal had been worn through!!!

As can be seen in the pic the seal has been worn through and water is coming in from the road to the below floor area. On investigation I have found raised and jagged spot welds on the side door bottom that scrape over the seal when the door is closed, nice one Fiat.

Does anyone else have this facility ???

Cheers
650


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

god help us ! not had that 650 but mine had to come off to get it to sit and shut streight. 8O


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Fridgeman, does that mean you have no seal on the door now ?


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

yup still got a seal i hope 8O the door would not shut very easy and was kicking out on the bottom, it had to be taken off and refitted they say to get it right.

so upto yet i have had the back doors re-ajusted
the side door,same,
the bonnet off for the recalls on the water problem[got a cover now]  
and all the other bits too !
we can rebuild him,as they say.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

The trouble is that an expensive "luxury" vehicle is built on a base which is designed down to a price and expected to last 3 years and about 100,000 miles. The result is what you have now :roll:


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Had a good look at mine today. It seems OK, no sign of wear on the door seal or any rough edges below the door.
I am beginning to think that we are a development process for Fiat. I do enjoy driving my van and overrall, up to now, I am glad I bought it however, what else is going to show up ?

Paul


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

think its the same with alot of things you buy now,a friend of mine paid about 70k for a new motorhome and had all sorts of trouble,that ended up going back and a courtcase !on a merc sprinter too,

also the gearbox has just gone on one of vans,25000 miles,vw T130 transporter,and thats had other problems too.

had 4 or 5 fiats,had minor niggles but never had to push one yet,so what do you do. :?


----------

